# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ السوداني  (3) X المان الصومالي ( 0)- هدف سكواها و هدفين العجب _ تأهل المريخ للدور القادم _

## عجبكو

*


مكان و زمان اللقاء


التاريخ : السـبت 02 يوليو 2011 م

التوقيت : 14:00 بتوقيت السودان

مكان اللقاء : ملعب بينجامين مكابا الوطني - دار السـلام





القنوات الناقلة


قنـاة الشـروق السودانية


الإذاعة الرياضية أف أم 104




نادي إلمـان الصومالي


(تاريخ التأسيس : 1993م)



نجـوم مدينة حمـر

الانجــازات :

بطل الدوري الصومالي 8 مرات

بطل كأس الصومال 7 مرات  



الجهاز الفني للإمـان



المدرب : يوسف على نور

 نجم خط وسط إلمان الصومالي السابق ...


أبرز لاعبي إلمــان


  (أحمد ياري GK) 



 (ياسين على)
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*معلومات عن نادي المان من موقع صومالي ( خاص مريخاب اون لاين )


نادي المان ( Elman )الصومالي
هو احد اندية العاصمه الصوماليه مقديشوا ويعد واحد من اشهر الفرق فيها واقواها وقد تأسس نادي المان في عام1993 
وقد فاز بالعديد من الالقاب المحليه وشارك في بعض البطولات الخارجيه 
ومن ابرز انجازات نادي المان هي فوزة ببطوله الدوري الصومالي 6 مرات 
وهي في اعوام : 2000 .2001 .2002 .2003 .2007 . 2008
وفاز ببطوله كاس الصومال بثلاث بطولات وفاز بها في الاعوام التالية:
1994 . 1999 . 2005
وهو يحمل الرقم القياسي بعدد البطولات المتتالية في الصومالي بواقع اربع بطولات دوري متتالية في اعوام 2000 . 2001 . 2002 . 2003
ويلقب النادي بنجوم مدينة حمر Hamar stars
ورئيس النادي في الدورة الحالية هو السيد : ليبان محمود
ويدرب النادي المدرب الصومالي : راجه سعيد 
اسماء لاعبي الفريق الاول لكرة القدم: 
شيخ عبدالقادر >>> حارس 
صلاد اوال عبد العزيز >>> دفاع 
عمر ابراهيم عبد القادر >>> دفاع 
احمد عبد الرحمن وسط 
احمد محمد ابراهيم >>> الكابتن<<< دفاع 
حسن عمر مصطفى >>> دفاع 
راجي بشير >>> هجوم 
عبدي فارح عبد الله >>> وسط 
محمد احمد >>> هجوم 
مقاق محمد حسين >>> هجوم 
عبدالله عبدالله >>> وسط 
على عقال ياسين >>> وسط 
عمر وكيل عثمان >>> دفاع

*

----------


## مناوي

*   يا عجبكو الناس ديل بلبسو احمر وكمان عندهم راجي  ,, واحمد ,,, محمد 
هم بحاكو فينا ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

   يا عجبكو الناس ديل بلبسو احمر وكمان عندهم راجي  ,, واحمد ,,, محمد 
هم بحاكو فينا ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟





و الله يا اخوي شكلهم كده لكن ما عندنا ليهم الا الضرب التقيل بس ههههههههههه 


بالتوفييييييييييييييق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالجد روعة ياعجبكو
وبالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## مناوي

*  منتصرين ان شاء الله 
لكن ما تنسي انا في رأيي حتي تغييير الحال الي احسن حال ....
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*عدم الاستهتار والكسل يقودان المريخ للفوز ...............................

*

----------


## najma

*فنان يا عجبكووووو
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*بالتوفيق للزعيم _ _ _ _ _ _
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 يا عجبكو الناس ديل بلبسو احمر وكمان عندهم راجي ,, واحمد ,,, محمد 
هم بحاكو فينا ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟



آيي والله ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*يااخوان بالله النتيجة اول باول والشوط الاول انتهي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بداية الاستديو التحليلي للمباراة مع الرشيد المهدية وضيوفه اليوم الكابتن بشارة عبدالنضيف والكابتن الطاهر هواري ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بشارة المريخ في المباريتين السابقتين المريخ لعب كورة جميلة ولكن كانت تحدث اشياء غريبة في الدفاع كانت السبب في فقدان المباراتين ...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الطاهر هواري : هنالك مشكلة حقيقة في دفاع المريخ وفي التكتيك الذي يلعب به ،،،
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بشارة : المسؤلية تقع على المدرب لم يصحح اخطاء المباراة الاولي ...

عدم احراز الاهداف كان سببه هو كثير من الانانية كانت السبب في ضايع الفرص ...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*في اتصال بحاتم التاح : نفى تغيير في الادارة الفنية للفريق ،،،

جبرة سوف يشرف على المباراة ولو تاهل المريخ سوف يرجع حسام البدري ،،،،

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تشكيلة المباراة :

 الحضري

بلة جابر ، سعيد السعودي ، باسكال ، موسى الزومة 

راجي ، الشغيل ، احمد الباشا ، محمد مقدم 

ساكواها ، إديكو
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بداية المباراة ومع البداية تضيع فرصة لإديكو تصدم بالعارضة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سعيد لم يشارك وتم ارجع احمد الباشا مكان سعيد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوووووووووووور طارق و ناسف علي التاخير مجددا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*راجي يقع في الارض للمرة الثانية ويمكن ان لا يستطيع اكمال المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط راجي عبد العاطي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*للاسف اصابة بالغة لراجي في منطقة الركبة وخروجه من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 9 و المباراة تعادلية بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسديدة قوية من ساكواها تمر بجوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*دخوول وورغو بديلا لراجي عبد العاطي في الدقيقة 10
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وارغو بديل لراجي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*أديكو يديها سهلة للحارس
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*صاروخ من الدافي تخرج ركلة مرمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة صاروخ من الدافي تمر فوق المرمي بقليل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسديدة من الدافي تمر فوق العارضة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ مسيطر سيطرة كاملة علي المباراة نتمنى التوفيق للاحمر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة مرتدة من الفريق الصومالي و ركنية له
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركنية للصومالي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*استلام الركنية من الدفاع و هجمة مرتدة للمريخ بواسطة وورغو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عكيسة من سكواها تمر من محمد مقدم
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بلة بقي يعمل جوز مع نفسو.
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ربع ساعة من المباراة و المريخ مسيطر سيطرة تامة تنقصه الاهداف فقط
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*أدبكو يسدد في يد الحارس.
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من اديكو ضعيفة يستلم حارس الصومالي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة قوية اخري من اديكو يخرجها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*موسي الزومة و عكسية للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*لاعبي المريخ ينقصهم التركيز فقط
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للمريخ من تهديفة وورغو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من الدافي تمر قرب المرمي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركنية إن شاء الله دا الهدف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اعاقة مقدم من خطأ واحد و الحكم يتغاضي و يقول ركنية
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السودان حبيب الملاين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الصومالي يلعب بي 7 لاعبين في الدفاع لذلك لابد من التهديف من خارج ال18
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حوالي نصف ساعة من المباراة و النتيجة تعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الظاهر حننتظر نزول الملك للمتعة والأهداف.
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من محمد مقدم خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu RR
					

الظاهر حننتظر نزول الملك للمتعة والأهداف.





و الله سبقتني يا ميرغني لابد من نزول العجب
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*يارب نصرك
*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*قولواا اميييين
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*جمهور الشباب التنزاني يشجع الصومالي بقوة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*امييييييييييييييييين يا منذر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تالق واضح من وورغو نتمنى له التوفيق في مقبل الايام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكورة دايره العجب بالجد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نصف ساعة بالتمام و الكمال و المريخ ما زال يمارس الضغط علي الصومالي و ينقصه الاهداف فقط
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*باص من وارغو ما احلي لسكواها تطلع زكنية
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*يااخوان اخبرونا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الكورة دايره العجب بالجد




بالتاكيييييييييييد الحبيب مهدي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ركنية من غير تركيز من الدافي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس مريخي قرب الركنية ينفذ الزومة و يستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مجهود وافر للدافي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدافي مجهود مميز و لاعب مكسب كبير و الله
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*ياشباب في الشبكة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواها معلم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مجهود وافر للدافي









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الدافي مجهود مميز و لاعب مكسب كبير و الله





نفس الفهم بالتوفيق للدافي
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*عايزيين هدف
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 36 و التعادل مستمر
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*خلينا الشغل ومتابعيين النت
*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*انشاء الله د 40 هدف
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كورة خطيرة للفريق الصومالي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اوف سايد ظااااااااااااااااااااهر من المان من هجمة مرتدة غلطة اديكو
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*ياارب
*

----------


## jamal85

*نفس الشي والله يامنذر ,,,خلينا الشغل ومتابعين المباراة
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*ياالله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله الصوماليين كلهم دفاع نطلب من البدري التركيز علي الهجوم فقط
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*باقي دقيقة ونشوف هدف انشاء الله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*محمد مقدم والانانية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطييرة لصومالي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*العجب يستعد للدخول. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*فيصل العجب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العجب جاكم ياقراصنة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*دخوووووووووووووووول الملك فيصل العجب في الدقيقة 40 بالتوفيق يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*الملك العجب
*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*بالتوفيق
*

----------


## عجبكو

*جمهور كبير يشجع المان الصومالي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تشجيع رهيب من جمهور الشباب التنزاني للفريق الصومالي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للصومالي
*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*الخبر ياشباب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تحركات للصومالي بعد الدقيقة 40 نتمنى الحذر من الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*التركيز يا شباب الشكل العام 100%
*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*اهااااااااااا ما تقولو حاجة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 40 و الضغط مريخي و التعادل مستمر
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*استحواذ من غير نتيجة وختام الهجمة بدون تركيز 
مجهود مقدر من وارغو , دخول فيصل العجب 
الان الدقيقة 44 وبدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 45 و  التعادل مستمر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قوووووووون
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون سكواها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكواها سواها
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ساكواها وهدف من نقلات جميلة هدف أول للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سكواها و هدف جميييييييييييييييييييل من باص عجيييييييييييييب من فيصل العجب
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*العجب و ساكواها سواها
*

----------


## jamal85

*مبرووووووووووووووووك 
الحمد لله ... الحمد لله ...الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*انتهاء الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليبيا يادوب حتفتح
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ 1/0
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هدف لسكواها ونهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف ساكواهوووووووووووووور في الدقيقة 46
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*دخول العجب حرك اللعب ولمسة منه هدف أول
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الملك و بس و ان شاء الله بداية قوية في الشوط الثاني 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشوط التاني مهرجان اهداف مريخي وحتشوفو
*

----------


## nona

*مبروك  اساسا سكواها دا عايز العجب من الاول
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*العجب قلنا من زمان هو الحل ,صحوه بعد دخول العجب 
 الهدف تمريره من سكواه الى العجب ولعبه بينيه من العجب لسكواها 
وهدف جميل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالجد محتاجين للعجب في الملعب ان شاء الله يقعد في كرسي ويلعب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*للبث المباشر رابط قناة الشروق 

http://www.ashorooq.net/index.php?It...ion=com_Livetv
*

----------


## sonstar

*حيووووووو مع  العجب العجب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اساسا سكواها مالاقي زول يعمل معه توامة 
والعجب هو المنقذ الوحيد وصدقوني الجائي احلا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ليبيا يادوب حتفتح



 

بإذن الله فتوح جد . . . الجماعة ديل خندقة بسبعة مدافعين !!!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العجب دخل بدل منو ياجماعه
*

----------


## Rashid Elkhalifa

*نشكركم يا شباب على هذا المجهود المقدر .. ولكن نتأسف جداً على عدم ثبات تشكيلة المريخ وضياع الفرص بالجملة وهفوات كبيرة في الدفاع ولا يوجد أي تكتيك للمريخ في الشوط الأول ولا خطة لعب ، يدل على أننا نفتقد للمدرب الذي يفهم أسلوب مثل هذه المباريات مع العلم أن الفريق الصومالي مثلما ذكرت أخي عجبكو تأسس عام 1993 ويقف وقفة رجولية مع عملاق تأسس عام 1927 بإسمه الحالي .. نتمنى التوفيق للمريخ وإحراز 3 أهداف أخرى في الشوط الثاني وعدم تقبل هدف في مرمانا .. ولكم مني خالص التقدير
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

العجب جاكم ياقراصنة



:21:

من الملعب للمحيط الهندي.
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بداية الشوط الثاني وتماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الشوط التاني بدا
مهرجان اهداف يارب
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*رأسية خطرة من سكواها تخرج للكورنر
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*العجب لوارغو للدافي للعجب مقطوعة
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*بشارة والطاهر هوارى يغيظوا فى الاستديو التحليلى 
تحليل ما فيه اى منطق التقول المريخ ده هو برشلونه الاسبانى 
دايرين كل هجمه بهدف وبعدين مبخسين المجهود المبذول من اللاعبين 
ما دام البطولة اعداد فكل شئ جائز وبعدين ناسين انه المريخ لاعب مع فريق مش مباراة داخلية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الثاني و تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بلة جابر لباسكال لوارغو يتقدم ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسديدة أي كلام تصل للحارس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بعد نهاية المباراة لنا عودة لموضوع الشروق
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة للصومالي منتصف الملعب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بله  لعب باصين خطاء فى خلال دقيقة واحده بدون تركيز
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*لاعب صومالي علي ارض  الملعب مصاب العجب يخرج الكرة للتماس
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

بله لعب باصين خطاء فى خلال دقيقة واحده بدون تركيز



يعني في تحسن.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*العجب الفنان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلنا انت الملك انت العجب فليس في الامر عجب ياحبيبنا
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*العجب هددددددددددددددددددددف
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*العجب يا ملك 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الملك يحرز أجمل الأهداف
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*بجد يا عجب فنان
                        	*

----------


## Rashid Elkhalifa

*العجب بخبرته يفعلها ويحرز الهدف الثاني أقصى يسار حارس المرمي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*مخالفة مع العجب عند القوس والحكم يمشي اللعب
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تصادم بين محمد مقدم والحارس الصومالي
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*غايتو نحن ناس الرياضية الاذاعة معزبننا عذاب
وحاتم التاج مامقصر
بالله قون العجب ماقل قوون
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*اتمني حاتم التاج امامي لاصرف له واحد كف مصلح
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*العجب والهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

غايتو نحن ناس الرياضية الاذاعة معزبننا عذاب
وحاتم التاج مامقصر
بالله قون العجب ماقل قوون



 الغريبة نحنا سمعناها في الشروق قون
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 12 العجب هددددددددددددف من لعبه جميله من وارغو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*حرام علي البدري يخلي العجب بجنبه.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واي منك ياعجب
انت وين من البداية
الله لايديك عافية يالبدري
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف للعجب جميييييييييييل صناعة وورغو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسديدة قوية من الدافي للآوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للمريخ من سكواها
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركنية للمريخ ورأسية من العجب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*العجب انت الملك وزنك ذهب لا خاب من راهن عليك يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الشغيل وكورة لأنجمينا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تديفة طائشة من مقدم للاوت
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*وارغو للدافي عكسية لمقدم تخرج عالية للآوت
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الشغيل للعجب لسكواها للشغيل تمريرات إفتقدناه كثيراً.
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 17 كرة جميله من الدافى لمقدم يلعبها
فى الكشافات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البدري ظلم المريخ بابعاد العجب في اول مباريتين
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*سكواها للدافي للعجب للآوت.
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط حارس الصومالي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*علي محمد مقدم ان يبحث له عن مهنة اخري خلاف كرة القدم
...

*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*وارغو طبخ الصوماليييييين بدون موية.
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يا مصرى ياحاقد شوف العجب ووارغو 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نتقابل بعد نهاية المباراة واصلو يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

علي محمد مقدم ان يبحث له عن مهنة اخري خلاف كرة القدم
...



علي الأقل يجيب الكور البيشتتها.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الحارس الصومالي قال إلا تجيبوا ليهو باخرة.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تغيير حارس مرمي الصومالي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مقدم دا جاء المريخ بواسطة منو واسطة قويه
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*هجمة خطرة ودربكة من دفاع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

مقدم دا جاء المريخ بواسطة منو واسطة قويه



يكون جا بدون مقدم عقد.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركنية للصومالي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 23 هجمة خطرة بعد ما شتت الدفاع كرة خطاء وعادة 
له هجمة خطرة
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تمريرة جميلة من سكواها لوارغو يلعبها في جسم الحارس.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم الدين بديلا لباسكال المصاب
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*لاعبي الصومالي كان بيقعوا واحد واحد حسي بقوا يقعوا إثنين إثنين.
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الله يا وارغو ما ممكن 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*وارغو يضيع انفراد بعد ما جاته الكرة مقشرة من سكواها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القراصنة ديل مالهم بيقعو كده
مادايرننا نجيب اقوان تاني وللا شنو
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الشغيل للعجب لمقدم لبلة جابر لدفاع الصوالي
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*لسمة ذهبية من العجب لسكواها يطيح بيها كشافات مقدم.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حرام عليك ياسكواها الرابع ضاع
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الكرة في الشبكة من سكواها الحكم يحتسب تسلل علي سكواها.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الفرص البتضيع من لاعبي المريخ لو وزعوها علي كل الفرق الفريق الصومالي ذاتو كان تأهل.
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة28 باص من العجب لسكواها يلعبها بعنف خارج الملعب وبعدها بدقيقة 
سجل هدف لكنه اوف سايد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة ان شاء الله انطلاقة نحو البطولة
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*البدري الله يسامحه مقعد وارغو والعجب جنبو كمان ما عايز ينفذ قرار الحكم الصومالي!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الدقيقة 78 والزعيم متقدم 3/0
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تسديدة قوية يصدها الحضري.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله عليك ياحضري ياصاحي
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*رأسية من سكواها تمر بجوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تمريرة مقشرة من سكواها للعجب للآوت
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الملك و الهاتريك يضيع 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*سكواها يتلاعب بالدفاع
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*المستوي الذي يقدمه العجب ومعاهو وارغو بيعمل طُمام في نص رأس الجلافيط.
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu RR
					

المستوي الذي يقدمه العجب ومعاهو وارغو بيعمل طُمام في نص رأس الجلافيط.



 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك عجبتني شديييييد
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بلة للعجب لسكواها للباشا لسكواها مقطوعة
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الباشا امامية لسكواها لمقدم أي كلام من مقدم ضربة مرمي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*محمد مقدم كهربته زائدة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالله محمد مقدم ده لاعب كورة وللا لاعب العاب قوى
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*لعبة ما فيها أي خطا يا حكم
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*مقدم عاله علي علي الفريق 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*باص جميل من سكواها لمقدم ومقدم جارى بالكرة لمن 
طلعت اوت مافيش كنترول ولا فرامل ساى ماعندو
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*خطأ للمريخ مع بلة جابر
للزومة (باص صاح) للدافي للباشا للدافي لوارغو للدافي مخالفة مع الدافي والأريتري يمشي اللعب.
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الحكم شكلو عايز يفك المباراة
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الدقيقة 43 من الشوط الثاني والنتيجة 3/0 للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*واحد وقع
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 44 يارب قون تانى
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*سلام عليكم شباااااا ب
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*وعليكم السلام عثمان
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بالجد مقدم يريح نفسو شوية.
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*شكيتك لي الله يا مقدم 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الله مقدم دا مرض
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله لا كسبك يامحمد مقدم 
مرض شديد انت
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*وارغو للدافي يسقط وتضيع هجمة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*عكسيةجميلةو مقدم يثبتها للمدافع 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بلة يعدي بس كالعادة عكسياتو المرض. 
نهاية الشوط الثاني بفوز المريخ 3/0
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نهاية لمبارة
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الحمد لله علي كل شئ بس مقدم ده حقو يشوف ليهو مهنة تانية 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انا مستاء جداً من مقدم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبرووووووووووووووك للمريخ الفوز الكبير
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوطن الغالي
					

الحمد لله علي كل شئ بس مقدم ده حقو يشوف ليهو مهنة تانية 



رحلة واحدة البدري ترنزيت ومقدم ينزل في الخرطوم.
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الزعيم بهذه النتيجة صعد الى المرحلة التالية 
على حسب تصريح الاستديو فى الشروق 
والمرحلة القادمة بخروج المهزوم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشي الوحيد الذي عكر صفونا محمد مقدم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اها في النهاية صعدنا ولا طرنا ؟
                        	*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*معقولة نحن نطير  نحنا قدها وقدود
*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*مبروك مربخنا العظيم
مبرووك صفوة شباب المريخ
*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*الي الامام ومزيد من الانتصارات
*

----------


## nona

*الف الف مبروك ياصفوة العجب وليس في الامر عجب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu RR
					

رحلة واحدة البدري ترنزيت ومقدم ينزل في الخرطوم.



 

     النزول بورتسودان مكان جا
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

 النزول بورتسودان مكان جا



من الخرطوم بسفريات أفراس. 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الف مبرووووك لزعيم الكرة السودانية
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اها في النهاية صعدنا ولا طرنا ؟



 

لو مباراة التنزاني و اليوغندي طلعت تعادل نحن متفوقين على التنزاني بالأهداف و لو أي واحد فيهم فاز نحن متأهلين بالنقاط . . . يعني صعدنا
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*وعقبااااال الكأس الغالية _ _ _ _ مشكورين شباب النقل المباشر بدون فرر
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu RR
					

من الخرطوم بسفريات أفراس. 



 

هههههههههههههههههه . . . عذاب الهدهد
*

----------


## sonstar

*مبروووووووووووك التاهل وعقبال الكاس ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ﻉﻮﺿﻮﻤﻟﺍ ﻯﻮﺘﺤﻣ ﻥﻭﺪﻫﺎﺸﻳ ﻦﻳﺬﻟﺍ ﻥﻵﺍ 19 : ) ﺀﺎﻀﻋﻷﺍ 19 ﺭﺍﻭﺰﻟﺍﻭ (0 ﻥﺎﻤﺜﻋ ﺪﻟﺎﺧ ﻥﺎﻤﺜﻋ , ,Abu RR ﻲﺑﺎﻣﻮﻘﻳﺎﻣ , ﺎﺷﺎﺑ ﺮﺼﻧ ﺪﻤﺤﻣ , ﺦﻳﺮﻤﻟﺍ ﺐﺤﻣ , ﻱﻭﻼﺴﻛ ﻲﺑﺎﺨﻳﺮﻣ , ﻢﻳﺎﺼﻟﺍ ﻢﺼﺘﻌﻣ , ﺝﺎﺗ ﺭﺬﻨﻣ ﻦﻳﺪﻟﺍ , ﻲﺑﺎﺷﻮﺤﻟﺍ , ﻦﻃﻮﻟﺍ ﻲﻟﺎﻐﻟﺍ , ﺹﻼﺧﺍﻮﺑﺍ , ﻦﻤﻳﺍ ﻲﺑﺎﺨﻳﺮﻤﻟﺍ , ﻱﺭﺎﺤﺑ ,nona , ,Nouryal77 ﺎﻫﺍﻮﻛﺎﺳ Rashid , ,sonstar ,Elkhalifa ﻮﻜﻨﻳﺮﻓ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مبارة الشباب والفريق اليوغندى 1/0  للشباب
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*من هو العجيييييييييييييب الفتاك

*

----------


## مناوي

*  المريخ اتاهل الثاني ولا افضل التوالت 
         هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاااااو
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  المريخ اتاهل الثاني ولا افضل التوالت 
         هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاااااو




المريخ تأهل كثاني للمجموعة بعد الشباب 
والموقف على النحو التالي :

الشباب التنزاني 7 نقاط بالتعادل مع المريخ والفوز على الصومالي واليوغندي
المريخ السوداني 5 نقاط بالتعادل مع الشباب واليوغندي والفوز على الصومالي 
بونا مويا اليوغندي 4 نقاط بالفوز على الصومالي والتعادل مع المريخ والخسارة من التنزاني
الفريق الصومالي بدون نقاط بالخسارة في كل مبارياته 

لكم كل الود
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*:1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49)::1 (49): مبروووووووووووووووووك عجب عجيب قون قونين تجيب مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبروك لزعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيم الاندية السودانية العبور للدور الثاني معآ حتي الكاس
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*


*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ألف  مبروووووووك  التأهل   بالرغم   من  الأداء  الغير  مقنع   ,,,   وسئ   البدرى  ده   لو   كان   دفع   بالملك

العجب   فى  المباريتين   السابقتين  ماكان  تصدرنا   المجموعه  بالعلامه   الكامله  (  كل   من  هدا  

الممرن   الدى   لايفقه  شئ   فى  التدريب  ))   نتمنى   أن   تتأتى   لحظة    رحيله   من  غير   رجعه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك التاهل 



ويجب ان يعلم الجميع من الان المريخ لااااااااااااااااااازم يجيب الكاس دة يا كمان نشوف لينا شجرة ظليلة ننوم فيها

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					


المريخ لااااااااااااااااااازم يجيب الكاس دة يا كمان نشوف لينا شجرة ظليلة ننوم فيها




احجز لى طوبة جنبك فى الشجرة اقعد فيها
:emoticon-animal-016:emoticon-animal-016:emoticon-animal-016
                        	*

----------

